# Kitten with calicivirus and more!



## luckylocket (Jan 4, 2014)

I will keep this brief(ish)!

Kitten has been diagnosed with calicivirus which has spread to another vaccinated cat. Does this mean that the vaccine on the other cat has been dodgy or that the cat was a carrier. Initially kitten was tested and it came up negative, however it has been retested and it is now positive. Only explanation vet can think of is that the kitten has possibly a compromised immune system and when vaccinated the live virus, instead of preventing calicivirus, has mutated into full blown calicivirus.

Kitten went to new home before all of this and tested negative not long after leaving, but positive four weeks later. Could the older vaccinated cat be the carrier?

New owners are now threatening to take legal advice. If they have been offered the option to return the kitten on 3 separate occasions - do they have any grounds for legal action?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

luckylocket said:


> If older kitten had been vaccinated against calicivirus and chlamydia then how is it possible that it is now infected. Does this mean the vaccine was a 'dodgy batch' or does it mean the cat was a carrier before being vaccinated and the vaccine has not taken.


Unfortunately, vaccination against chlamydia does not prevent the disease being 'caught' - it just reduces the symptoms. There is no vaccine that covers every strain of calicivirus and it is a virus that it constantly mutating, hence even vaccinated cats may be infected and show 'flu symptoms.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

I can't really comment on the legal issues you've asked about as my knowledge is very limited in that area. 

Just to ask about the kitten's conjunctivitis - was it investigated for a cause, bearing in mind conjunctivitis is a symptom, before they took the kitten?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

As GS said it doesn't stop them getting it just reduces the symtoms 

I cannot believe they have put the kitten to sleep over this am pretty outraged .. There is so much that can be done to prevent outbreaks , ok it would have always been a carrier but thats not too say it would have a outbreak , plus the reason for it is unbelievable .. 

Legally they don't have a leg to stand on ... They have to prove the the older kitten didnt have it at the time it went to them, so needed to be tested on the day in left 

The breeder of the younger kit said she would take the kitten back and had done so and refunded all costs , they made the choice not to hand the kitten back when the breeder first suggested 

Conjunctivtis is a symton of many things from allergy to viruses , it is normal for kittens to get it and if it cleared up without any problem the breeder woundnt investigate it any further 

Plus the new owner was told about this .. They had a choice


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

OP why have you edited your post ... Leaving out vital info ...


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Looking at your other posts and can probably see why


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

To be honest op reading through your other threads i see you are having some problems or that is what i gather at least.Do you not feel it is possible the kitten caught it from your home?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

As Cosmills has said, it's a pity the original post has been edited as the responses so far and any further replies will be out of context.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> I cannot believe they have put the kitten to sleep over this am pretty outraged ..


Sorry if this is incorrect but as said the original post has been edited, has someone put a kitten to sleep with calici virus 

Cookie tested positive for Calici just after I got her - that's 2 years ago


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Sorry if this is incorrect but as said the original post has been edited, has someone put a kitten to sleep with calici virus
> 
> Cookie tested positive for Calici just after I got her - that's 2 years ago


Sorry to say but yes ... The reason was they wouldn't be able to put it into a cattery , so had it put to sleep


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Cosmills said:


> Sorry to say but yes ... The reason was they wouldn't be able to put it into a cattery , so had it put to sleep


Please don't tell me that is true


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Sorry to say but yes ... The reason was they wouldn't be able to put it into a cattery , so had it put to sleep


Very sad :nonod: Cookie wouldn't like a cattery anyway which is why I booked a pet sitter if they hadn't liked the pet sitter I wouldn't have gone away.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> Sorry to say but yes ... The reason was they wouldn't be able to put it into a cattery , so had it put to sleep


Oh my, are you serious  
No wonder the post was edited and no sign of the OP


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Right, the post was edited before I saw it so I don't know the full story but wasn't there another cat in the house? Have they had both pts? The kitten in question must have been pretty ill for a vet to pts surely.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

There was an older kitten in the house who is "said" to have been pts but I couldn't elaborate on that...........

The younger kitten, bred by the person who started this thread, was diagnosed with calicivirus, chlamydia and mycoplasma felis in his new home. The OP was questioning whether these (any of them, all of them, I don't know) could have been passed onto the younger kitten by the older one.

The edit removed the fact (amongst other things) that the younger kitten went to his new home suffering with conjunctivitis. Apparently, the new owners insisted on taking him home at 13 weeks old despite this.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> Apparently, the new owners insisted on taking him home at 13


The buyers insisted???? How can a buyer insist? A breeder doesn't let a sick kitten leave. Think I'm getting the picture.


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

havoc said:


> The buyers insisted???? How can a buyer insist? A breeder doesn't let a sick kitten leave. Think I'm getting the picture.


Should say that "insisted" was me paraphrasing; I can't remember the exact pre-edit wording. But something along the lines of - they really wanted to take him home at 13 weeks. But either way.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Taylorbaby said:


> Please don't tell me that is true


That's was written before the edit TB


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> There was an older kitten in the house who is "said" to have been pts but I couldn't elaborate on that...........
> 
> The younger kitten, bred by the person who started this thread, was diagnosed with calicivirus, chlamydia and mycoplasma felis in his new home. The OP was questioning whether these (any of them, all of them, I don't know) could have been passed onto the younger kitten by the older one.
> 
> The edit removed the fact (amongst other things) that the younger kitten went to his new home suffering with conjunctivitis. Apparently, the new owners insisted on taking him home at 13 weeks old despite this.


They was no mention of chlamydia of mycoplasma in the unedited thread , think that was in a different one

What I remember .. She stated that the young kitten had conjunctivitis as a young kitten but had cleared up , the new owner had been told about this but still took the kitten... They had it tested and everything was negative so was the older kitten.. Both got retested 4 weeks later to be tested positive for Calic

New got in touch with breeder who suggest they bring the kitten back but they said they coundnt cos they had fallen in love .. Six weeks later they handed the kit back.. Refunded and paid vets fees

Older kitten was PTS due to they coundnt put in cattery ...

Now seeking legal for fees

To be honest a few things don't add up with me .. I personally think if this is all true which I don't think it is ... Someone has sold very sick kittens


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Cosmills said:


> They was no mention of chlamydia of mycoplasma in the unedited thread , think that was in a different one


Cosmills, I don't believe so - that is why the thread is entitled "kitten with calicivirus and more!".


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> Cosmills, I don't believe so - that is why the thread is entitled "kitten with calicivirus and more!".


http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/347977-mycoplasma-felis.html

Some info on this thread

I just wish we could get hold of the unedited post ... I had to read it twice and by the time I had responded it had all been removed or reworded

I had to look at my glass thought I had drank my vodka lol ...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

It was very sad to read of the poor young cat that was pts due to calici positive test, if you cant use a cattery get a petsitter, not pts.


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

Cosmills said:


> http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-health-nutrition/347977-mycoplasma-felis.html
> 
> Some info on this thread


Interesting; I looked up some info for that thread, and one of the things that stood out was that MF could be more of a problem to a breeder than to someone who simply kept a couple of pet cats...

It's quite worrying if the OP seems unwilling to discuss it openly; I think it's best to face up to potential problems rather than sweep them under the carpet. I think we can offer a supportive context to talk about it, so I hope it'll be possible for the OP to come back again for advice.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Aeschylus said:


> It's quite worrying if the OP seems unwilling to discuss it openly; I think it's best to face up to potential problems rather than sweep them under the carpet


To be fair, the OP may have decided to discuss things with a group of mentors or breeder friends rather than on a public forum. It would be nice if the poster came back since we're left with half a story, but she doesn't have to if she doesn't want to, and it doesn't necessarily mean she's sweeping things under the carpet


----------



## Aeschylus (Sep 19, 2013)

spotty cats said:


> To be fair, the OP may have decided to discuss things with a group of mentors or breeder friends rather than on a public forum.


I hope so; that would be good.



spotty cats said:


> It would be nice if the poster came back since we're left with half a story, but she doesn't have to if she doesn't want to, and it doesn't necessarily mean she's sweeping things under the carpet


Indeed.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Extra info has come to light on this from another source trying to figure few more facts first but it may get interesting.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't think there's any need for pitchforks and firebrands.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

No pitchforks and firebrands just a bigger picture.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

To be fair to the OP and to stop further speculation, since not all of the facts are now available, I am closing this thread.


----------

